# Misheard hobbyists



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

My girlfriend is setting up her first tank and I told her I would seed it with media from one of my canisters. She texts me "Can you bring some bacteria over?"

SO, I realized, there are certain things that we say as hobbyists that outsiders might look at us funny for saying :bigsmile:

"Do you have any shrooms I can have?"
"Yeah, I got the nicest log yesterday, but not as nice as yours."
"I want a blue eyed blondie..." (thats a zoa trade name)
*At the supermarket* "What are you getting all these prawns for?" "Oh, its for my fish."
"What were you doing on boxing day?" "Lining up outside a fish store."
"Honey, why did you buy beef heart?!"

Anybody have any others? :lol:


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

"Move those bloodworms to the other side to fit the ice cream into the freezer".


----------



## CeeZer (Jan 24, 2014)

Ha ha, my bloodworms are also on the same side as ice-cream in freezer


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

"Are those your beefheart or my ground beef?"


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

nice piece of wood


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

"Honey... why do we have so many bowls of egg white in the fridge?"
"Hmmmmm...sorry... but I used the egg yorks for my beefheart..."

P.S. now I know better so I just throw the egg white away.

Just remember another one that I actually said to a store clerk: "I need to buy a 50 ft python, the one I have now is too short for me."


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Thread started on canreef a few hours ago that fits this thread perfectly!

"Is my cucumber too big"


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

"Are you going to the reefer meeting?"
"Nice clam!"
"That fish was a steal! Only $150"
"Honey, what happened to the kids' college fund?!!!?"


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

upon meeting up with a stranger in the parking lot at petcetera.............are u here to buy some plants?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

"You get any new Africans ?"

"Sold all my males and bought some juvie Africans"

"These Africans got lots of colour for little buggers"

I love my aulonocara but if anybody didnt know malawi peacocks or a neighbour heard me outside on my phone talking fish they might think something else.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

onefishtwofish said:


> upon meeting up with a stranger in the parking lot at petcetera.............are u here to buy some plants?


Reminds me of the time I did the group buy for the Australian Freeze Dried Black Worms from Rick.. Met one of the buyers in a community centre parking lot and handed him 1kg of worms while he handed me cash, anyone not right there would of thought it was a large drug deal especially the way the cubes look from even 5ft away!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

In relation to breeding my lwanda in particular, 

" I got another female holding I'm going to strip her"
" I stripped a few females last night , now I got like 50+ babies"


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Kind of corny, but fits the thread:


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Anyone got crabs they want to get rid of?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

One of my friend's brother's recipe...

"Eggs, prawn, vitamin powder, garlic, and beef heart." "Is that some kind of protein shake?" "No, its food for my fish."


----------

